# What if??



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Was reading a recent thread over at CT about a guy who's site disappeared and he had a hard time trying to get his data back. I think in the end he did but had to spend money to do so and allot of his time.

Just a question you should ask yourself. What if your site just disappeared? are your prepared? do you have control of your domain? do you have a back up of all your site files?

I imagine most here that if this happened could be back up as soon as they find a new host, but I bet there are a few that would be up a chit creek.

Just something to think about. 

Pat


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I read that too. I already contacted my web guys and they are sending me a copy of my site on a dvd.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> I read that too. I already contacted my web guys and they are sending me a copy of my site on a dvd.


Yep, now is the time while everything is good. I think a good rule also is to have your domains parked or hosted in a place where your site is not.

I know there are a few good web guys here that can offer good advice on how to be prepared for something like this.

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pat,

is it OK if I have backups for the Lazy Looper R/C Flying Club site that I did about 15 years ago ?? - and I have'nt been a member for maybe 11 ??


----------

